# Moving to Brisbane QLD Jan 09 ish



## GalBee (Apr 22, 2008)

Im a 38 year old tree surgeon living in Lincolnshire England.
My wife has accepted a job as a nurse over in Brisbane so I need to start looking at what i will need to work over in QLD, 
I have ran my own tree company for four years after my employer was forced to quit for not looking after the inland revenue.
I climb two to three days a week at the moment the rest is done from a MEWP. I run a team of three most days but have ran up to six on large road side works.
Qualifications 
CS 30-1
CS 30-2
CS 31
CS 38 unit 1Climbing a tree
CS 39 Conduct Aerial rescue
CS 40 Arborist Tree Pruning
Just applying to do Utilities UA1,UA2 A,B,C UA5

I love to climb but i'm very aware of the impact that a climber can have whilst wielding thier tools of the trade inside a tree.
im looking for a permanent position in the Brisbane area. wife working in south Brisbane 4101.
i can supply a cv with trade references if required.
Regards Garry


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 22, 2008)

Member Ekka is from soth Brisbane...


----------



## GalBee (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks A lopa
much appreciated 
Gal


----------

